# Phenibut vs Kava for Anxiety



## Koon (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with phenibut or kava? Was your experience good, bad, or no effect at all? Which one is better? Can I take them during the day? What dosage is effective for phenibut and kava?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Kava gave more clear-headed anxiety relief, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Micliph (Dec 28, 2008)

Phenibut works somehow, but It is far too sedating to use in my opinion.
I tried Kava in all forms and preparation and found out I was immune (maybe due to an enzyme def.)


----------

